# Occupany sensor/Inductive load



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

Can most of them be hooked up to an inductive load, such as a roof exhaust motor, or are the contacts mostly rated for lighting loads?

120V exhaust fan motor, roof top mount, working both M&W bathrooms. It runs 24/7.
I figure I'll put a OC in each bathroom.

Not sure about contacts in the sensors.

Any Recommendations?


----------



## CTshockhazard (Aug 28, 2009)

Way too many of them out there to speculate. If the OC is rated for the motor load, have at it. If not, contactor with the appropriate ratings.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

There certainly are Occupancy sensors that will run a fan but you may have to check the literature on it based on the size of the fan. What is the HP of the fan or the amp load?


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> What is the HP of the fan or the amp load?


I'm pretty sure it's a 1/3hp.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Leviton has one for a 1/2 hp IPP15-1LA


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

If I remember correctly, I had an application just like yours, and a RIB that was rated up to 1/3hp....

Take a 20/2c pair from each occsensor up to the rib. Might have to find a way to isolate them from eachother though.


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Leviton has one for a 1/2 hp IPP15-1LA


Yeah, I googled and found that one. It's a wall mount. I was looking for a cieling mount. I would imagine that would work, cut into a drop cieling.


----------

